# :: Buenos Aires :: Special Editon: "The Best Buildings"



## Elektro-X (Dec 29, 2006)

Simply IN-CRE-DI-BLE!


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Buenos Aires is a very beautiful city. Excellent architecture and very pretty streets.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Contento de que les hayan gustado..
pongo mas.. robadas..  

Old Buildings:

Barolo Palace Year: 1922 23 floors 100 m.









Kavanagh Year: 1936 30 floors 120 m.









Bencich Tower Year: 1929 21 floors 80 m.









Alas Tower Year:1946 42 floors 132 m.









Railway Building Year:1914 14 floors









Calla 449 Year: 1924 11 floors









======================================================

Puerto Madero


----------



## Fede Metal (Oct 28, 2006)

las ultimas dos son para la tapa de una revista


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Las ultimas 2 son re afanadas.


----------



## Fede Metal (Oct 28, 2006)

no importa...no dejenm morir el thread


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Por eso puse fotos.. para revivir el thread..
pero ya no tengo mas fotos que robar..hno: 
jejeje


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Si quieren busco fotos de alguna villa..


joda joda


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

*I LOVE BUENOS AIRES,THE MOST BEATIFUL CITY IN THE WORLD*


----------



## Cosme fulanito (Mar 30, 2006)

CUERVO-13- said:


> *I LOVE BUENOS AIRES,THE MOST BEATIFUL CITY IN THE WORLD*


thank you very much!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree with u guys,, Buenos Aires is one of the most beautiful cities in the world..


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Amazing!!! One of te best Buenos Aires' threads ever...*


----------



## myplayground_1900 (Feb 2, 2007)

Here a nice slideshow of Buenos Aires with images from 1920 too:


----------



## myplayground_1900 (Feb 2, 2007)

mariano90_arg said:


> Si quieren busco fotos de alguna villa..
> 
> 
> joda joda


ya no va a ver mas es cosa asquerosa 

Espero que Telerman cumpla su promesa....  



Buenos Aires is the place where I always want to come back went i'm not there for two days... 

This is the city that teach what homesick mean...

I think i'm gonna write a poem about Buenos Aires :lol: 



:cheers:


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

*genial baires*

a mantenerlo arriba vamos!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenisimo este thread Chris!!!!! lo habia visto en Resto del mundo pero no sabia que lo habias puesta aca

Congrats kay:


----------



## pantera155 (Apr 19, 2006)

Excelent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

*yeah..*

It looks kinda european....tough it doesnt feel at all when you walk around! Be careful....
awww.,my Rolex, my Camera....I miss them so much!!


----------



## myplayground_1900 (Feb 2, 2007)

snowb said:


> It looks kinda european....tough it doesnt feel at all when you walk around! Be careful....
> awww.,my Rolex, my Camera....I miss them so much!!


TOO bad you were rabbed, but that doesn't man is an insecure city. I've lived here for alsot 22 years and I've never was robbed at all. And believe I have walk down in dark streets with expensive stuffs. 

My aunt on the other hand was in Pris abouit 15 timesn and she was robbed twice there. And my boyfriend was ib London once and a blck guy came straight to him and show him a gun becasuse he entered without be warned in a bad neoghborhood.... 

I guess that some robbery happen in every big city in the world and itourust are a special target because they don't know much the place and because they always have with them money and cameras for visiting.

But except for some rare robbry in certain places I can assure you that BA is a quite safe city.

I guess that's just bad luck, too bad ou have that experience.

But on the other hand here you can find like lots ofother visitors' reviews, mybe to sow you that it's not a common thing AT ALL.




The Paris of the South? I thought Paris was the Buenos Aires of the North!
By Shaun Haines from Portland, Maine 
02/12/05

Buenos Aires is an incomparable city, and has the unique quality of combining European-style elegance with the intangible vibrance of a Latin American city. Price-wise, great values are to be had throughout the city for those who would seek them out. The cuisine is somewhat limited, but what Argentinians do, they do better than anyone else. The public transportation system is cheap and efficient (pick up a Guia "T" de Bolsillo for 2 pesos at a newsstand) and will quickly whisk you almost anywhere you'd like to go. Driving can be touch and go...the Porteños have their own rules and style. I would not venture to drive there myself, but a ride in a taxi can be *quite* an adventure! 

The architecture is lovely, and there are many notable historical sites throughout the city. Because of the economic crisis in 2001, Buenos Aires is now a real bargain for anyone with US $...the economy has, for the time being, stabilized and is growing rapidly, but the exchange rate remains roughly $2.90 to the US $1 (as of this writing, 2/11/2005). Of course, you can't miss the unforgettable tango, because it is Buenos Aires, and NOT Paris (!) that is its home. Although crime has increased over the past few years, for anyone with a touch of common sense, Buenos Aires is as safe as, and in my opinion much safer than, many cities in the US and Europe. 


More: http://travel.yahoo.com/p-reviews-1...d_reviews-i;_ylt=AibQSpVqj2nELBEhqW1DczntFmoL


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

airsound said:


> Buenisimo este thread Chris!!!!! lo habia visto en Resto del mundo pero no sabia que lo habias puesta aca
> 
> Congrats kay:


Gracias! kay: 

Gracias a ustedes por firmar!


----------



## xsebas21 (Apr 22, 2007)

Increíble que esté en Sudamérica :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the coments!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

By *Fransei*


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

oh my God....every single day there is a new thread about Buenos Aires. I like it...but just have seen enough of it.


----------



## danito (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks chris, great pictures. Buenos Aires is an incomparable city of combining elegance and high-rises.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Aca revivo este thread jaja.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

rock n roll


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

No words, just INCREDIBLE.

Pese a haber sido golpeada tantas veces, Buenos Aires revive y cada vez más bella.

Una de las ciudades más espectaculares y mágicas del mundo.


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

I just can't get enough....


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm curious to know some of this city's history?

Who were the architects and planners responsible for the design of BA.

What made the city so prosperous that they could afford to build so extravagently? Or is BA just not afraid, like some other cities, to invest the cash?


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great thread!! great city!!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Truepioneer said:


> I'm curious to know some of this city's history?
> 
> Who were the architects and planners responsible for the design of BA.
> 
> What made the city so prosperous that they could afford to build so extravagently? Or is BA just not afraid, like some other cities, to invest the cash?


The thing is that Argentina was an incredibly prosperous country in the 1900s, that's why they got so many immigrants and that's why their cities have such beauty that reminds them of their glorious past sadly though, neoliberalism is what drove Argentina to economic crisis (not just Argentina, but the whole of Latin America) It's all the work of Washington through the IMF but that's another story...I hope that answers part of your question.


----------



## mulieris (Dec 1, 2007)

000


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

I love Buenos Aires, my city!
It's so beautiful!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i've seen the beauty of this city through torch relay. love this city. very morden and clean.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

Cocolicchio said:


> The thing is that Argentina was an incredibly prosperous country in the 1900s, that's why they got so many immigrants and that's why their cities have such beauty that reminds them of their glorious past sadly though, neoliberalism is what drove Argentina to economic crisis (not just Argentina, but the whole of Latin America) It's all the work of Washington through the IMF but that's another story...I hope that answers part of your question.


Thank you 

Guess that answers some of my question?


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

chris_maiden said:


> By *Fransei*


I love the reflection of the city in the Subte sign, good job!


----------



## mulieris (Dec 1, 2007)

This city is so nice, I`m so happy I have the honor to live here.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Beautiful city. It's absolutely amazing how many great historic buildings this city has.

I haven't seen pictures of it for some time, and I specifically looked for this thread today.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

BA and RIO are the two must visit cities on my list , never get tired of looking at their fotos, I must confess , and the whole America continent so lucky to have such a City like BA, you brough Europe and placed it right there on the New world


----------



## mulieris (Dec 1, 2007)

I love this city.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Buenos Aires is magical, i like the differents skylines of BA, including Retiro, Puerto Madero, belgrano, Catalinas, etc..

and i like the amazing architecture of the Buildings.

thanks for showing us some photos of one of the greatest metropolis in the whole world.

BUENOS AIRES.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

I love this city


----------



## Faela (Mar 23, 2008)

Ilove Buenos Aires . It's so sexy and beautiful!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i love Buenos Aires, i think is the best city in latin america.


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

My love......Buenos Aires......!!!!! The best!!!!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

thanx for the comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buenos Aires is great


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like your in Europe.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing BsAs!!


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

i think the same, Buenos Aires is the best City in Sudamerica and CentreAmerica, what am i saying, Buenos Aires the Best Metropoli in the Whole World, i love that City.

tks for the Photos.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

mariano90_arg said:


> Contento de que les hayan gustado..
> pongo mas.. robadas..
> 
> Old Buildings:
> ...



I love the 2 first Photos, and Puerto Madero Awesome.


----------



## cleano (Aug 27, 2005)

Argentinos los felicito!! que bella ciudad, definitamente tengo que ir a conocerla!!


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitivamente Buenos Aires es la mejor ciudad de Latinoamerica!!!!


----------



## Gordon2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Impresionante seleccion la que hiciste.

Buenos Aires, one of the best cities of the world, of course 
Bye.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing :yes:


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

*Baires, My LOVE....!*


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ great photos!


----------



## Borisot (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW Buenos Aires is just so amazingly beautiful. Certainly the most beautiful city in the Americas. I'm not sure what it's like to be there but it looks more Frenchify than a lot of places in France. Though some of those beautiful buildings seems to be in blighted area on street level. I wonder what was the connection, or reasons, that Frenh architecture was so in style in BA during the late 19th and early 20th centuries? Since it was former Spanishh colony it did not resemble much anything of Spain. If anybody has more pics and infos please them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Looks like your in Europe.


Some how yes, except BA has more skyscrapers...


----------



## Alemão Xucro (Dec 13, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Great thread and pics Chris 


A couple of pics of the Avenue Roque Saenz Peña, which connects May Square where the government house is located, with Lavalle Square where the palace of justice (courts) stands. The last bit of the av. is pedestrian only (from the obelisk in 9th july av. to lavalle and libertad streets)














































:cheers2:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I left my heart in this city! Sometimes when I close my eyes I can remember any tiny detail about its streets and buildings! I have seen nearly all big cities of Europe but non of them was comparable to Buenos Aires!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street life in BA is also amazing, very nice


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Street life in BA is also amazing, very nice


Thanks Christos Buenos Aires like dream city :cheers:


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Buenos Aires its such a mix of things... all the chaotic charm of a big latinamerican city, and the chic spirit of an european capital, that's why we all love Buenos Ayres


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


I like this pic... amazing


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*And I love this one; so familiar and exiting at the same time...*


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, amazing city! I really like the architecture. I guess this is the most European city outside Europe!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Photos by *Gerba*, *K-nard* & *Tute89*.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

^^
Very nice! Great photos!!


More:


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

I think that the 3rd pic belongs to Rosario White


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. I mixed pictures. Edit!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

This city was built at a time when they knew how to build impressive. Many of the buildings are not beautiful but more impressive. The only thing lacking is the intimacy of an old European city center.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some of those last photos; the buildings there are very nice


----------



## Claudio Lacerda (Dec 30, 2007)

I love Buenos Aires!!!!!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

buenas fotos White!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice pictures of the city guys.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One photo of Buenos Aires:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/3526647532/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Brazilians love it...From time to time some Brazilians cities councilors attend to congress not in some Brazilian city, but in BA!!!!hno:hno: Are they wrong?...BA is really the jewel of the Americas!...Nonetheless there is only one problem with BA: It has no trams. The presence of trams could bring some extra charm to this lovely city!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Brazilians love it...From time to time some Brazilians cities councilors attend to congress not in some Brazilian city, but in BA!!!!hno:hno: Are they wrong?...BA is really the jewel of the Americas!...Nonetheless there is only one problem with BA: It has no trams. The presence of trams could bring some extra charm to this lovely city!


I WANDER WHAT YOU MEAN BY TRAMS.TRAMWAYS LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS?
(LIKE THE NEW "TRANVIA DEL ESTE" IN PUERTO MADERO)
OR FAST TRAMSPORTATION BETWEEN AIRPORTS AND CITY? OR MAYBE SOMETHING ELSE? .......:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Tram lines in BA would be great, i think too


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool photo Christo!

somo more


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

USARG said:


> I WANDER WHAT YOU MEAN BY TRAMS.TRAMWAYS LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS?
> (LIKE THE NEW "TRANVIA DEL ESTE" IN PUERTO MADERO)
> OR FAST TRAMSPORTATION BETWEEN AIRPORTS AND CITY? OR MAYBE SOMETHING ELSE? .......:nuts:


Trams, cable-cars...bondes...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This is one of those cities you could never tire of admiring. When I see some of the avenues of Buenos Aires I am sometimes reminded of Paris... the architectural similarities are clearly there. Not to mention a lot more also that make up this gem of a city. 

Buenos Aires is without doubt one of the world's great cities! I believe so anyway. 

Thx for all the wonderful photos guys:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome @chris , also your photos are very nice, really amazing :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

To me Buenos Aires looks like a European city. Love the space that it gives so you don't feel overwhelmed. Nice photos.


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm drooling so much right now :drool:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

Great Pics! love all of them :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos indeed...

What a spectacular city!! :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

a big photo


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Buenos Aires!

But if you think tihs is the only beautiful city in South America, I invite you to visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690852&page=23

Santiago is great, I even like it more than Buenos Aires.


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ spam.

- love the last pic :happy:


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Buenos Aires :drool:


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ yes indeed! 

more please :happy:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnificent buldings!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The buildings in the heart of Buenos Aires city are indeed amazing, very nice; no doubt that


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Karolina. said:


> ^^ yes indeed!
> 
> more please :happy:


ok, dejo algo más haha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial skyline photo of Buenos Aires @chris... :


>


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

baires. is one of my preferides cities in the world


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, it certainly looks like as if Buenos Aires has wayyyy more buildings than Toronto. 

Here, http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/ it says that Toronto has more high-rises that are 12 floors or taller than Buenos Aires. 

By looking at the pictures, I know for a fact that Buenos Aires has least 2-3 times the # of high-rises that Toronto has.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some parts look so classy and European. I like it.

I would give it a 10/10.


----------



## Xlone (Sep 23, 2009)

Are these buildings as rigorously protected as other historic buildings in say the US or Europe?? It would be an absolute shame if any of them were to be torn down...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

a combination of manhattan and paris... again, so beautiful


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Xlone said:


> Are these buildings as rigorously protected as other historic buildings in say the US or Europe?? It would be an absolute shame if any of them were to be torn down...


Yes, most of the old buildings of the city centre are protected.


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful pics Chris!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Buenos Aires can certainly claim to be the Paris of South America and is one of the greatest cities anywhere - they have sensibly preserved their wonderful heritage and constructed many of the new buildings on unimportant sites (exceptions of course) instead of destroying irreplacable structures. Excellent site


----------



## rulo_92r (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Pictures of the 40s'.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

beautiful city!!!


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG! :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those old pics are just incredible! What a beautiful and fascinating city this is!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing pics, Buenos Aires lifestyle and architecture is impressive !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good looking old photos of Buenos Aires kay:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the old photos - B.A. is a great city with a wonderful heritage and impressive new buildings - can't wait to go there.


----------

